

The promise and fear of an assembly line for knowledge work - Panos
http://behind-the-enemy-lines.blogspot.com/2011/03/promise-and-fear-of-assembly-line-for.html

======
bediger
Why do we bother using "assembly line" metaphors, or trying to make "knowledge
work" into a trade, or even unskilled labor, when we have the warm reassurance
of Goedel's Incompleteness Theorems
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del%27s_incompleteness_t...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del%27s_incompleteness_theorems))
and the answer to Hilbert's 10th problem
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matiyasevich%27s_theorem#Matiya...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matiyasevich%27s_theorem#Matiyasevich.27s_theorem))?

I mean, really, truth is not an industrial product.

~~~
Panos
But intellectual labor can become an industrial product.

Not all products of intellectual effort are theorems and mathematical proofs.

And please read this before citing Goedel's Incompleteness Theorem:
[http://cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/notabene/godels-
theorem.htm...](http://cscs.umich.edu/~crshalizi/notabene/godels-theorem.html)

